

New Heroku Dashboard and Metrics now in Beta - mchiang
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/8/5/new-dashboard-and-metrics-beta

======
idan
Hey all. I'm one of the designer/engineers responsible for the new metrics
tab.

I wasn't part of the selection process regarding Ember, which is the framework
powering the entirety of dashboard-next. My personal feelings towards it are
pretty ambivalent; as a python guy, I find it tastes a lot like ruby/rails
(lots of magic). That being said, Heroku is a growing org, and a lot of people
were involved in building out the new Dashboard — the strong conventions of
Ember do make it easier for large teams to work together without multiple
styles creeping into your codebase.

There's still a lot we'd like to do with Heroku Metrics, but we had to draw
the line somewhere and ship a v1 that fulfilled a value proposition. Enjoy it,
do (please!) give us feedback, and we'll iterate our way to yet more
visibility into your app's behavior.

~~~
grosskur
Nice work. Are the metrics collected using lumbermill?

[https://github.com/heroku/lumbermill](https://github.com/heroku/lumbermill)

~~~
idan
Yes! I hope we'll have a engineering blog post covering our metrics pipeline
soon.

------
adamnemecek
It's kind of strange that Angular seems to have more developer mind share but
then when startups are choosing something beyond Backbone, they seem to go
with Ember (e.g. this dashboard, Twitch, Vine, Square). I myself prefer Ember
but it's still strange.

~~~
lukasm
Why do you prefer Ember? For me the killer feature of angular is ability to
build custom element (directives). Backbone + React is a good competition, but
what about Ember?

~~~
adamnemecek
Ember has components which are very similar.

~~~
ollysb
I use ember full time now but I have done projects in angular. IMHO the
directives were by far the cruftiest part of the experience, they had their
own structure which didn't really fit with the rest of the framework. This in
part because of the lack of a strong object model to leverage. I saw the same
problem with knockout.js (although the bindings help matters a little). To
date ember is the only framework I've used where it didn't feel like there was
something fundamental missing.

------
cevn
Pretty cool! How do I add a favorite app so that it shows up in favorites? Or
is that not functional yet?

~~~
mchiang
Hover over your app, on the right hand side you should see the "Add to
favorites" star.

------
akavi
Any way I can see a preview without getting a heroku account?

~~~
mchiang
Yes, it's in the blog post here:

[https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/8/5/new-dashboard-
and-...](https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/8/5/new-dashboard-and-metrics-
beta)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed the url to that (from [https://dashboard-
next.heroku.com](https://dashboard-next.heroku.com)) because it's more
explanatory.

------
jprince
Much, much better than the previous version!

------
hayksaakian
Interesting that they have their own metrics now. Before they encouraged new
relic.

~~~
riffraff
this seems to be a visualization of data already present in the logs (behind
some labs addon IIRC), but while useful it's a far cry from what new relic
does (i.e. insights into _what_ is taking time and why, not just how
much/when).

~~~
sixwing
The Metrics displayed in the new Dashboard focus on the characteristics of app
execution on Heroku, rather than internal instrumentation of the application.
Hopefully that's useful in providing more visibility into tuning applications
on the platform.

------
raphaelcosta
Awesome! Congrats Heroku team!

------
elliotec
It's like, slightly better than it used to be. But let me take this
opportunity to evangelize for Ninefold.
[http://ninefold.com](http://ninefold.com)

Ninefold is, from my experience, everything you'd ever want from Heroku and
much more (which in turn means much less). Far more simple UI and
implementation, and extremely passionate and responsive dev team.

Please try out Ninefold if you've ever said "fuck you Heroku" like I have so
many times.

